# contackt to New York station



## mini_mimi (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi!!

Is there any chance to contakt with person, who works in Amtrak(though the company). I met some guy, who works for Amtrak in New York(he is the train driver). I need to meet him, but I know only his name(his very characteristic). It's vey important(it is no joke). Help me


----------

